

Transporter: Sync Your Mongo Data to Elasticsearch, Influx and Rethink - mrkurt
https://github.com/compose/transporter?compose

======
nstott
full disclosure, I'm one of the authors of this

I'm not sure if it's clear in the docs that we've written, we have plans to
include other databases as a source other then mongo. i.e. Using rethink
Change feeds (
[http://rethinkdb.com/docs/changefeeds/ruby/](http://rethinkdb.com/docs/changefeeds/ruby/)
) would be an interesting way to get data out of rethink and into other
databases, we can likely leverage redis replication in order to take data from
redis and then push it to other data stores. We plan to make as many sources
as possible able to function as both a data 'source' and 'sink.'

We use the otto javascript interpreter to embed a js runtime into the go app,
so that it's reasonably easy to manipulate documents, I'm wondering what the
community things about the way the application.js is laid out.

There are some rough edges here, but we're actively developing it, and excited
to see people using it

also see our blog post: [https://blog.compose.io/weve-open-sourced-the-new-
compose-tr...](https://blog.compose.io/weve-open-sourced-the-new-compose-
transporter/)

